# Mt.Baker Backcountry



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

=


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Great pics Jeri! Looks like you lucked out with Bluebird conditions in the PNW. Looking forward to my trip out there at the end of January. Good stuff!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, awesome pics and even better terrain! Were you using any type of filter on your camera? Bluebird is an understatement, the sky is such a magnificent blue!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

no filter, its just a Canon S90 P&S


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

awesome.. great timing for class i'd say


----------



## CaliBuddha (Dec 22, 2010)

So beautiful! Wish I were there


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Great pics. Wish I could've taken the class with you two.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome pics Jeri! Who did you take the class through?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

wow dude awesome effin pics my favorite are the 5th and 6th ones from the top....the way those bluebird skies mix with all that white on the ground.

truly EPIC


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

DrnknZag said:


> Awesome pics Jeri! Who did you take the class through?


AAI 10char


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats the equivalent of snow porn...


----------

